# Virágoskert



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)

Ezt a topicot azért nyitom meg, hogy aki ide látogat örömét lelje a
szebbnél szebb virágokban, és ő maga is örvendeztessen meg bennüneket 
szép *kizárólag virágos képekkel, fotókkal !!!*

Csodáljuk együtt őket !


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 29)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 29)

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://download.divx.com/hiQ/hiQSupported.json"></SCRIPT>​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 29)

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://download.divx.com/hiQ/hiQSupported.json"></SCRIPT>​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 29)

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://download.divx.com/hiQ/hiQSupported.json"></SCRIPT>​


----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 30)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

*Szép nyári napot kívánok mindenkinek!*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER>



</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 2)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><CENTER> </CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER><!--<a href="" title="">-->

</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)

Afrikai tulipánfa.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)

Mennyi csodás virágok hoztatok nagyon szépen köszönöm,gyönyörűek mind egytől egyig.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 3)

*Jóreggelt, vidám ébredtést!*
*Sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)

Virágoskertek.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)

Szép délutánt kívánok.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)

Csodálatosan szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## iildi (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## iildi (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 11)




----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 11)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 14)

*Szép délutánt kívánok mindenkinek!*


----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 14)




----------



## alberth (2008 Szeptember 14)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 16)

orulok hogy ide talaltam.


----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 23)

​ 
​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 23)

További szép délutánt!


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 25)

kissDrága Évicus szép napot neked is.​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 26)

*Hajnalka*


----------



## piluc (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Szeptember 29)

Egy kicsit szurosak de szepek


----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 1)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 2)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 2)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 2)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 2)

*Szép napot mindenkinek!*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 2)

*Jó éjt kívánok! Szép álmokat!*


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 3)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 4)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok!kiss





​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 4)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 5)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 5)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 5)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 5)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Október 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 6)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 6)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 7)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 7)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 8)




----------



## Trixy (2008 Október 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 10)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 12)

​


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 14)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 14)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 16)

Csodas napot mindenkinek!


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 16)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 16)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 16)

*Csodás szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek!*​ 




<!-- Hirdetés -->​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 16)

<!-- Hirdetés -->​


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Október 16)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 17)

Szep napot


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 17)




----------



## Trixy (2008 Október 17)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 18)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 18)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 18)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER><!--<a href="" title="">-->

</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 20)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)

*bonsai*


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 21)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 21)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 22)

Csodalom a fotomuvesz kepeit.


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 23)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 23)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 23)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=350>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle width=350>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)

*Paprika virág*


----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Október 24)




----------



## Matyuli (2008 Október 25)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 26)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 28)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 29)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><CENTER> </CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><CENTER><!--<a href="" title="">-->

</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 30)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 30)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Október 30)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 30)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 30)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Október 30)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 1)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/01/03/43/www.tvn.hu_862feb6e26e7b53f7b2520dc45c1242b.jpg​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 2)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 2)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=202></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=388 height=202>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)




----------



## Évicus (2008 November 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 3)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 4)

hello mindnekinek.


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 4)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 4)

​


----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 4)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 4)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 4)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=DialogTitle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=DialogBox vAlign=top>
<FORM name=orderform onsubmit="javascript: return FormValidation();" action=cart.php?mode=add method=post><TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=PImgBox rowSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ProductBorder>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FORM></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 4)




----------



## Táltos (2008 November 4)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 5)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 5)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 5)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 5)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 6)

*



*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fehér kaktuszvirág [/FONT]*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sárga kaktusz [/FONT]*​

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>




</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 6)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flamingó [/FONT]*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top>



</TD></TR><TR halign="center"><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/gl/b/b2/Flor_da_paixon_01.jpg​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Convallaria_majalis_zoom.jpg​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/Gazania_rigens-2.jpg​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 9)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/09/13/41/www.tvn.hu_680129aa7065af5963b4fd7fa495bc8b.gif​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 9)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/09/12/48/www.tvn.hu_fb050017513f17a9e49006ee80ac70e5.gif​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 9)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/09/12/47/www.tvn.hu_6710bed4be5deafab3eda722377d4d1e.gif​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 10)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 10)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 10)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 10)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 10)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 11)

<TABLE class="cikkkeptable cikk_txt_table_right" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 11)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 13)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 13)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)

http://s3.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/08/27/13/28/www.tvn.hu_72a137b67e875d8bf26ed25c4d6a41cf.jpg​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)

http://s3.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/08/27/13/26/www.tvn.hu_843bbdd8ff42a4f09d3d6f0cfebb7f2e.jpg​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 16)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 16)

http://www.partsch-naturfoto.de/monatsfoto/monatsfoto_05.htm​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 16)

http://www.partsch-naturfoto.de/monatsfoto/monatsfoto_08.htm​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 16)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 16)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 17)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 17)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 18)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 19)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 19)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 November 19)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 20)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## GAGA50 (2008 November 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 22)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/15/16/05/www.tvn.hu_5f8339cf0a51c14fc33c8dbb463e10ea.gif​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 24)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 24)




----------



## memi59 (2008 November 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 26)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2008/11/26/08/19/www.tvn.hu_240dfbb39faffb24f574a18cbb4feac9.jpg​


----------



## irmus (2008 November 26)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 28)

​ 


​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 28)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 28)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 28)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 29)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 29)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 November 30)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 1)

*<O



</O>*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 1)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 2)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 8)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 8)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 10)

a



​


----------



## Ile57 (2008 December 12)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 15)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 15)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 December 15)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 December 15)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 15)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 16)

Szep napot!


----------



## memi59 (2008 December 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 December 27)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 27)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 28)




----------



## Ile57 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Január 2)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Január 6)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Január 6)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 8)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Január 8)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 10)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 10)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 10)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 10)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 11)

*Kellemes delutant!*


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 11)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 11)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 11)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 11)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 13)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 14)

*Írisz - A barátságod sokat jelent számomra; hűség; remény; bölcsesség; bátorság; elismerés*


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 15)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Január 21)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 22)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 23)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 25)

Ez a kaktusz egyfajta kúszónövény, melynek törzse fák törzsére vagy bármilyen más támasztékra kapaszkodva törekszik a nap felé. Általában csak 3 cm széles, de több méter hosszú. A tű alakú tövisei 0,5-1,2 cm hosszúak, és nem különösen látványosak. Mialatt a virágzásra várunk, megfigyelhetjük, hogy a finom fehér szőrökkel fedett bimbó az areolából miként fejlődik ki.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Január 26)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)

*

*


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## meea (2009 Február 1)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Február 6)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Február 6)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Február 11)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 21)

Mindenkinek további szép napot kívánok!
Jani.​ 


 
Mézesmaci?​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 22)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 22)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)

_Havasi gyopár.

_


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 25)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Február 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 28)




----------



## alberth (2009 Február 28)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*




​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*



​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*




​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Krókusz*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Princes Irene*



​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Apricot Beauty*



​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Black Jewel*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 1)

*Blue Diamond*


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 2)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 2)

*



*

*Nagy László*​ 
_Liliom-dal_​ 
Télen sírtál, te vékony liliom, 
torkodig felért a hó. 
Aranyfoltos pázsiton, liliom, 
hajladozni ugye jó!
Tünemények előtted játszanak: 
fény s levelek sűrűi, 
sárgarigó szárnya ha föllebeg, 
delelő nap átsüti.
Alkonyatkor öldöklő angyalok 
táncolnak a tűzfalon. 
Alkonyatkor bújj hozzám, liliom: 
vállam árnya: oltalom.​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 4)

​


----------



## Nita129 (2009 Március 5)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 5)

*



*

*Devecsery László*​ 
_Virágjátékok_​ 
_Nefelejcs_​ 
Szirmok: halványkék
ég-cseppjei a
végtelennek,
csend ragyogása a
képzeletnek - és
szavaknak, meg
szerelmeknek...​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 6)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 6)

Vidám hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 9)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=idezet style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px" align=middle colSpan=3>*



*

*Dal a rózsáról*

A szép leány a búcsuzáskor 
Egy rózsát tűzött fel nekem. 
Piros volt lágyan feslő szirma, 
Jelképed, égő szerelem! 
Könnyű csókot lehelt reája 
S mint álomkép már messze szálla 
S én fájó szívvel, könnyes szemmel 
Sokáig néztem még utána. 

Elhervadt már a rózsabimbó, 
Amit a szép leány adott. 
Hervadtan őrzöm, hisz' a multból 
A sors csupán ennyit hagyott... 
Pedig a lányka könnyü csókját 
Könnyeim már régen lemosták, 
De most tudom, hogy ez a csók volt 
Sejtelmes, végső &raquo;Isten hozzád!&laquo; 

A szép leány a rózsabimbót 
Most más legénynek tépi le, 
Most más legényért dobog, lángol 
Szerelmes, forró, kis szive; 
Más csókolja kicsiny - kacsóját, 
De megőrzöm a hervadt rózsát: 
Én kaptam annak a kis lánynak 
Legelső, tiszta, szűzi csókját! 
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left></TD><TD class=idezet align=middle>Ady Endre 

1877. november 22. — 1919. január 27.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 10)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 10)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 10)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 11)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 11)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 11)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 12)

*



*​


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Egyhajúvirág*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Balkáni csillaghagyma*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Kakasmandikó*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Scarlet Baby*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Angelique*




​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)

*Blue bird*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 14)




----------



## amalya (2009 Március 14)

Hoztam én is egy virágot


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 15)

*Aquilegia - Harangláb*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



Aquilegia flabellata 'Ministar'​</TD><TD>



Aquilegia fl. 'Cameo Rot-Weis'​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 15)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 15)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 15)

​


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Március 15)

Muskátli


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)

Jó reggelt szép napot!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 16)

Szép estét.​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)

Jó éjszakát kívánok!​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 18)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 18)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Március 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 21)

Szép napot!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 22)




----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Március 22)

*Tettyevirág*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

*Napsugaras vasárnapot kívánokkiss


*

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 22)

​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 23)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 23)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)

*




*​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)

*



*​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 23)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 23)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 23)

​


----------



## ephtymea (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

A


----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

b


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

Jeli Arborétum


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

Jeli Arborétum


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 24)

*Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 24)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

Jeli arorétum


----------



## Bedava (2009 Március 24)

Szép hetet!


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 24)




----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

Jeli Arborétum


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 24)

*



*​


----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

Jeli Arborétum


----------



## zoli966 (2009 Március 24)

J


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 24)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 24)

További szép napot "kis kertészek".​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 24)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 25)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 25)

A sétányrózsa


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)

meg igy nez ki de sajnos jon az osz​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

*Napsugaras szép napot mindenkinek

*



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)

[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]



[/FONT]​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 26)

Macika legalább itt a virágok között van egy kis tavasz





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Gyöngyike*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 26)

Reméllem,hogy Húsvétra már lessz barka




​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Téltemető*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Gyöngyike*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Jácint*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Jácint*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Jácint*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 26)

Inspiráció




​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Írisz*​


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Írisz*


----------



## Táltos (2009 Március 26)

*Írisz*


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)

http://images.google.ro/imgres?imgu...g_hu%7Clang_ro&sa=N&start=18&um=1&newwindow=1


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

javascript:;​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek! Végre itt a tavasz!


----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)

*szeretettel*

x


----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)

*szeretettel*

x


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## AndiC (2009 Március 27)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 27)

Ajaj megint nagy képet tett be valaki,és csunyán szét húzza az oldalt.
Bár a kép szép meg kell mondjam.
Sziasztok!


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

*Szép napot mindenkinek

*




​


----------



## AndiC (2009 Március 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 266246


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Március 27)

*szeretettel*

Csodás napot kívánok!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## kapy (2009 Március 28)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 28)

DERÜS SZÉP HÉTVÉGÉT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 28)

*



*​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 28)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)




----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)




----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)




----------



## etnezs (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 28)

<!-- / message --><!-- sig --><!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 29)

Szép estét!




http://canadahun.com/forum/album.php?albumid=365&pictureid=8942


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)

_*Szép estét kívánok mindenkinekkiss

*_




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 30)

Szép napot.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 30)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 30)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 30)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 30)

Tudjátok ennek a szépségnek mi a neve?


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 30)

Ez is egy érdekes virág.​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 30)

Egyszerű de szép.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

dugócska írta:


> Tudjátok ennek a szépségnek mi a neve?



*Dugócska a szépséget: Tillandsia cyanea - nak hívják.*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 31)

Szép tavaszi reggelt kívánok.


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 31)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 31)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 31)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 31)

*gyonyoru tavaszi napot*


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

Eső után:





​


----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Március 31)

*szegfű*

Igaz, vázában van, de majd még teszek fel virágos képeket.
Meg kell keresnem őket.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

_*Hét ágra süt a://:vétek a szobába lenni

*_



​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

_*Kaktusz virágok.

*_

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

14 virágja van ennek a kaktusznak



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

_*Macika köszönöm.kiss

*_

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 1)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)

Szép napot!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)

Nagyon tudnám értékelni ha hsz.számokat a játékoknál gyűjtenék össze az új tagok.Köszönöm


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 1)

*angyalkám*

Szép virágok és Virágoskert


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 2)

mézesmaci írta:


>


Szia mézesmaci!

Leloptam a képet, és átméreteztem, ...próbáljatok kisebb képeket feltenni...nagyon sok helyet foglalnak az ilyen nagyméretű fajlok a CH-szerveren....ha nem tudod a méret átálítást szivesen segítek...és azt hiszem ebben a méretben is vissza adja azt amit közölni szeretnél/szeretnétek...Bocsánat, ha zavartalak...

Üdv!

Üdv!


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 2)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)

Szép délutánt kívánok!
Aki megteheti pihizzen ebéd után egy jót.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 2)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 2)

<TABLE class=szovegtorzs cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=290 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>A cserepes virágokat sokan azért szeretik, mert tartósabbak a vágott virágnál így hosszabb ideig maradnak lakásunk, életterünk díszei. A zöld növények köztudottan oxigénnel dúsítják a levegőt, ezért elengedhetetlen társai mindennapi életünknek.

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

Kedves Macika kicsit el kesve

*Gratulalok a Tizezredik*
*hozzaszolasodhoz!*


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 3)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 3)

A hölgyeknek mivel beköszöntött a tavasz.


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 3)

További szép napot kívánok!kiss​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 4)

Örömteli vidám hétvégét Mindenkinek!


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 4)

*Kaktusz.

*

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Április 7)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 7)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

Kellemes tavaszi estét

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 8)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 9)

Vidám ébredést jó reggelt szép napot kívánok!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 9)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

_*Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket.

*_



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 12)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## Vansboarder (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Április 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)

Szép napot kívánok.






​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 16)

Szép estét jó éjt kívánok!






Mindenkit arra kérek ,hogy a feltett képek mérete ne legyen 600-as szélességűnél nagyobb. Köszönöm​


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## liloka8 (2009 Április 16)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)

Kellemes délutánt.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)

Mindenkit arra kérek ,hogy a feltett képek mérete ne legyen 600-as szélességűnél nagyobb. Köszönöm
​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 17)

Macikának 



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 17)

Köszönöm hogy ma is velem voltatok.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 18)

Vidám hétvégét.


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 18)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 18)

Neked is Macika


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 18)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 18)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 18)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 18)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 18)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 18)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 18)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 18)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 19)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 19)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 19)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 19)

kellemes délutánt!



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 19)

Szép napot.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 19)

kiss


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 20)

_*.*_


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 20)

://:


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 20)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 20)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 21)

Szép estét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Április 22)

Mindenkinek szép napot.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 22)

Szép napot


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 22)

:d


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 23)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 23)

​


----------



## Zotyeszka (2009 Április 23)

*Cirtomvirág*

citromvirág


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 23)

Szép napot mindenkinekkiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 23)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 23)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)

Egy csokorral tőlem:


----------



## Maryam (2009 Április 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 23)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 24)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 24)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 24)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 24)

Szép napot


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 24)

://:


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 24)

Szép délutánt!


​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 24)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 24)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 24)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 25)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 25)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)

*Kellemes vasárnapot és jó pihenést:lol:.


*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## Pasenyka (2009 Április 27)

Aki a virágot szereti.


----------



## kisanci (2009 Április 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 27)




----------



## vadliba (2009 Április 27)

*Rózsa bokor*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 27)

:d


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 28)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 28)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 28)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 28)

Csengőcske.






Végzet virág






Madárszembokor



​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 28)

harangláb



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 29)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Április 29)

...az egyik kedvencem...


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 29)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 30)

Ma sürgés forgás van a konyhában de benézek még.kiss


----------



## dugócska (2009 Április 30)

Drága Macika!
Isten éltessen sokáig születésnapod alkalmából.
Kívánok Neked minden szépet és jót,erőt egészséget és sok -sok kitartást.
Örülök hogy ismerhetlek immáron közel 3 éve.
BarátikissJános


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 30)

Köszönöm a köszöntést igazán jól esett.
Vendégeim vannak,és megyek is el mert baráti társasággal vacsorázom ma,így ünnepeljük szülinapomat.kiss




​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 30)

Szép délutánt és estét kívánok Mindenkinek itt a virágos kertben!

*Mézesmacika születésnapodon erőt, egészséget, boldogságot és sok sok örömet kívánok Neked szeretettel !*kiss



​


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Április 30)

Így ismeretlenül is Boldog Születésnapot Kívánok mézesmaci!


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 30)

Drága Macika!

Boldog születésnapot kívánok Neked nagy szeretettel,
egészséggel és minden földi jóval
Isten éltessen!





​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

Vidám ébredést és kellemes pihenést kívánok Mindenkinek a hosszú szabad hétvégén.
Mindenkinek nagyon





a köszöntést aranyosak vagytok.kiss​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 1)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

Moana írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagy lett a kép...elnézést! Ez volt az első, még tájékozódnom kell! )


 

Kérlek menj a módosításra a képed alatt és töröldd ki.
Köszönöm


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

Drága Irmus Köszönömkiss



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

déli mirtusz​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

Kavicsvirág


​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

korallcseresznye​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

durián​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 1)

*Boldog születésnapot Macikakiss


*

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 1)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)

Drága Macika!


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 1)

Kellemes pihenést kívánok!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 1)

Szulinapodra........mezesmaci.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)

Kedveseim a köszöntést






Mindenkinek!​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 1)

kiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 2)

Legyen szép a napotok!
Macika készülödne Szandi és Galambos Lajcsi műsorára,a csónakázó-tóra de sajnos perceken belül zuhogni fog.​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 2)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 2)

Szép estét minden errejárónekkiss

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 2)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 3)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 3)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 3)

Ezt a képet az én Édesanyámnak készítettem.


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 3)

mézesmaci írta:


> Ezt a képet az én Édesanyámnak készítettem.



Macika!
Ez gyönyörűűű!


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 3)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 3)




----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## horgasnora (2009 Május 3)

*Szép képek*


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 3)

Köszöntöm az Édesanyákat,és Nagymamákat.


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 3)

Boldog Anyak-napot !


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 3)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 4)

Vidám ébredést kellemes hetet!


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 4)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 4)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 4)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 4)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 4)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

Vidám ébredést szép napot kívánok!



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

További szép napot.
Ma nem kell locsolni hiszen esik az eső.



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 5)

Szép napot.
Macika málunk se híre se hamva az esőnek.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 5)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 5)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 5)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Nálunk is esik.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 5)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

cicus12 írta:


>


 
Köszönöm


​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 5)

Szép estét jó éjt!



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 6)

Szép napot kívánok virágoskertem látogatóinak!​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 6)

Szép napot!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 6)

Szép napot.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 6)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

Legyen örömteli vidám a napotok!​ 
​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 7)

Macikának Szeretettel!




​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 7)

Szeretettel Macinak és látógatóinak.

</EMBED></OBJECT><EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/T3tQu3HjYRI&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

Mester126Mari írta:


> Macikának Szeretettel!​


 Köszönöm szépenkiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## vikko (2009 Május 7)

Nagyon szeretem a virágokat, ezen belül is a rózsák nagy kedvenceim. Köszönöm, hogy ilyen sok és szép élményben volt részem a virágok megtekintésével. Viki


----------



## boa (2009 Május 7)

Hát ez nem igazán sikerült


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)

Folytatom a rozsakal......szerintem gyonyoruek.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

boa írta:


> Hát ez nem igazán sikerült


 

Kedves Boa!
Ez gyönyörű köszönöm
A szép rózsa.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

Kedves Markla és Cicus!
Ti is csoda szép virágokkal örvendeztettetek meg köszönöm.kiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

gipsi queen írta:


>


 

Szervusz!
Köszönöm Neked is sok szépséget igazán gyönyörűek.kiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

durcy_galex írta:


> ​


 

Álom szép köszönöm Neked.kiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)

A képek méretét kérem ,hogy szíveskedjetek figyelni!:wink:​ 


<!-- / sig -->


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)

Az én virágoskertem!​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)

Nem virág, de igazi dísze a kertnek​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)

Snidling​


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Noci87 (2009 Május 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 8)

Kedves Noci!
Nagyon köszönöm ezt a sok gyönyörűséget amit hoztál.



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 8)

Szép napot kívánok!



​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 8)

Szép napot!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 8)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 8)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 8)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 8)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Május 8)

*Szép álmokat jó éjszakát kívánok Mindenkinek itt a virágoskertben!*



​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)

Örömteli vidám hétvégét!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 9)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 9)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 9)

További kellemes pihenést!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

Szép napot.kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

*Sinningia Van der Dussen*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gloxinia*[/FONT]


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)

kissKöszönöm Nektek a sok szép virágot.kiss


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)

cicus12 írta:


> Gyönyörű.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 9)

És ilyen a termése


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 10)

Szép napot Kézcsókom a hölgyeknek.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

Gyönyörű vasárnapot.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 10)

​


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 10)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 11)

Szia mezesmaci......erezd jol magad es jarjal szerencsevel,udv.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 11)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 12)

Szép napot ,Macikának pedig drukkolok hogy minden rendben legyen.


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 12)

A képek mérete ne haladja meg az 550x550 nes méretet,kérek Mindenkit figyeljetek oda rá.Jani​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 12)

Jani én nemszoktam nagy képet betenni.
Mindenkit üdvözlök ezen a szép napon.​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 12)

Hoppá a virág lemaradt.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## Szekiné (2009 Május 12)

Szivet melengetően szép, tavaszt idéző virágok!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 12)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 13)

Szép napot!
Hívtam Macikát a mai eredményétől függ hogy holnap is lessz-e egy vizsgálata.Ha igen akkor csak pénteken megy haza.
Mindenkitkissil.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 13)

Koszonom hogy tajekoztatal bennunket es .....udv. Macit es drukkoluok hogy minden jo legyen.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 13)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 13)

<table width="476" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr><td background="images/showdetail_left_lista_yellow.gif">
</td> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">



</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 13)

<table width="476" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">



</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 13)

<table width="430" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr><td background="images/showdetail_left_lista_yellow.gif">
</td> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">



</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 14)

<table width="440" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr><td background="images/showdetail_left_lista_yellow.gif">
</td> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">



</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 14)

Szép napot.


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 14)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 15)

Maci.....neked szeretettel.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok monden errejárónak.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 16)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 17)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 17)

Sziasztok!
Macikának megcsinálták az egyik műtétet múlthéten.
Tegnap ment haza,mindenkit sok szeretettel üdvözöl és majd jön.​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 17)

dugócska írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Macikának megcsinálták az egyik műtétet múlthéten.
> 
> Tegnap ment haza,mindenkit sok szeretettel üdvözöl és majd jön.​


 

KOSZONOM ES KIVANOK MACINAK......MINEL GYORSABBAN MENYEN HAZA.Es udv.lom es kivanok jobbulastkiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 17)

Szép napot.

Macika jobbulást kívánokkiss.

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)

_Szép hetet kívánok minden látogatónak.

_




​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 18)

​


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 18)

FELHIVAS.......

Kérlek mindnyájatokat, irjátok alá, 
május 21.-én adják le hivatalosan addig van erre lehetőség. 
Köszönöm 




Kolozsvárom a műemlékeket 3 nyelven akarják feliratozni, de magyarul nem. 
Itt az online aláirásgyűjtés: 
http://tobbnyelvuseg.transindex.ro/?lang=hu 

Köszönöm


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)

Nagyon nagy a szárasság muszáj locsolni




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)

<table class="normal" bgcolor="white" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td rowspan="2" colspan="2" style="border: 1px solid rgb(238, 238, 238);">



</td> <td valign="top" width="10" background="./images/shadows/1-1.gif" height="10">



</td> </tr> <tr><td width="10" background="./images/shadows/1-1.gif">
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 18)




----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 18)

*futó rózsák*

Rózsák pompáznak anyunál az udvarban, az irisz meg a kertben


----------



## ashwa (2009 Május 18)

*Josephine*

Az elsö idei klemátisz


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek.


​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 19)

Drága Macika 
Az egészséged mindennél fontosabb vigyázz magadra, 
és mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok.
Puszi: Irmus


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

_Macika gyógyulj megkiss
_



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 20)

MACI.....jobbulast kivanok es udv.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 20)

Macika köszöni a jókívánságokat.
Mindenkitkissil.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Május 20)

*Jobbúlást kívánunk Macika!*






kisskisskiss​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 20)

*Minél előbb gyógyulj meg, Macika!*


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 21)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 21)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 21)

cicus12 írta:


> ​


 

Kedves Cicus ez nagyon szép.​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 21)

Neked is Kedves Irmus.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 21)

Macika jobbulást kívánok!


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 21)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 22)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 22)

SZÉP NAPOT KÍVÁNOK!
Nálunk nagyon nagy a hőség és bizony van sok tennivalóm a kertben


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 22)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 22)

:d


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 23)

Szép hétvégét.







Kérlek nézzétek meg hogy kinek nem látszik a tegnap berakott képe,és legyenszíves törölje ki,mert én három helyen sem látom csak x-et.Köszönöm.Jani​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 24)

Mindenkinek aki erre jár.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 24)




----------



## vadliba (2009 Május 24)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 25)

:d


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 25)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 25)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 25)




----------



## tildi (2009 Május 25)

[FONT=&quot]"Jól tudom: a fényt a szemem itta,a dalt a fülem fogta,a simogatást a kezem érezte,szép utakon a lábam vitt,és a gondolatok a fejemben születtek,mint az ég távoli villódzása,de mindezt a szívem gyűjtötte össze,és belőle lett minden,ami Szeretet."[/FONT]


----------



## tildi (2009 Május 25)

*csak szép*

csak szép....


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 25)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)

mézesmaci írta:


> Köszönöm Mindenkinek a látogatást.
> 
> Mivel műtét után és műtét előtt is vagyok,így egy ideig bizony ritkán tudok jönni.kiss​


 




szeretettel es kivanok jobbulast es haljunk a legjobbakat MACI...kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 26)




----------



## rose_tm47 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)

Régen nem voltam itt és látok, hogy macika beteg. Gyógyulást,jobbulást kivánok neki.


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)




----------



## nan (2009 Május 27)

Szia Durcy! Ezek a virágok a sajátjaid? Gyönyörűek. A 7975-ös képen látható virág nevét el tudnád nekem árulni?
Köszi 
nan


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 27)

Igen a virágok mindig illetve 90%-ban saját kertböl valok, de ki fejezetten amit kérdezel, látom te slovakiabol vagy és el mondom neked, hogy 2007-ben pont Slovakiaban,Pragaban fotoztuk le. Igy nem tudok neki nevét. De annyira volt szép nem hagyhattuk ott megörökités nélkül.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 27)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 27)

Szép estét kívánok!


----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 27)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 27)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 27)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 28)

Örömteli vidám szép napot!



​


----------



## Merdys (2009 Május 28)

*Pár szép virág Krakkóból *

csatolva:
(nem sikerült lekicsinyíteni)


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 28)

Szép napot!
Kérlek benneteket ne feledjétek,hogy nagy képeket ne tegyünk be ez a kérés.






​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 28)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 28)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Május 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 29)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Május 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 30)

Szép hétvégét és áldott Pünközsdi ünnepeket mindenkinek ki erre jár!!!kiss


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 30)

Köszönjük Cicus viszont kívánjuk.


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 30)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 30)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Május 30)

Kellemes hosszú hétvégét Mindenkinek!​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 31)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Május 31)

Szép Pünkösdvasárnapot Mindenkinek!




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 31)

Békés Vasárnapot.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 1)

kiss


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 1)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 1)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 2)

kissSzép napot.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 5)

kiss


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 6)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Június 7)

Vidám Vasárnapot Mindenkinek!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 8)

kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 9)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 9)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 9)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 9)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 13)

Szép hétvégét mindenkinekkiss

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 20)

:d


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 21)




----------



## Kati0428 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## Kati0428 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 26)

Szép napot.​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Június 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 30)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 1)

Szép napot://:​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Július 1)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Július 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 3)

x


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Július 3)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Július 3)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## düdüke (2009 Július 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Július 5)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 6)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Július 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 7)

kiss​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 9)

Szép napotkiss​


----------



## Ile57 (2009 Július 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 11)




----------



## pocvik (2009 Július 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 16)

Szép napot kívánok kiss​


----------



## irmus (2009 Július 17)




----------



## header55 (2009 Július 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 18)

Szép hétvégétkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 19)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 23)

Szép napotkiss
Nagyon nagy a meleg.​


----------



## gyémántfény (2009 Július 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 24)

*Ibolyák*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Július 27)

Kellemes szép hetet kívánok az ide látogatóknak.


----------



## irmus (2009 Július 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 Július 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 30)

kiss


----------



## irmus (2009 Július 31)

Jó pihenést, napsütéses szép hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Szép hétvégét kívánokkiss.

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 8)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Ile57 (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 16)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 19)

*Sziasztok szép napot!!!*


----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 20)

Mindenkinek Békés Aug.20 át kívánok!​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Augusztus 20)




----------



## LC1 (2009 Augusztus 21)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szép Napot!


----------



## gyémántfény (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## gyémántfény (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## gyémántfény (2009 Augusztus 25)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 27)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 27)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 28)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 28)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 2)

Jó reggelt,szép napot​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## irmus (2009 Szeptember 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 4)

:d


----------



## CsillaLaura (2009 Szeptember 5)

Gyonyoru reggelt mindenkinek! Es koszonom az uzeneted Mezesmaci^_~


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 5)

Szép estét mindenkinek,ki ide betér.
​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Szeptember 7)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Szeptember 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 12)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_*



*_
[/FONT]​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 14)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 14)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 14)

Szép napot




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 20)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 21)

Szép napot.



​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 27)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Szeptember 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 10)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 18)

Ez egy külünleges orchidea.





​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 19)

Szép délutánt.​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 19)

Szép estét kívánok.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 19)

​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 20)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 20)

Az őszi virágok is csodásak.


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 20)

*Lila virágok folyt.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 20)

*Szép!*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 21)

Barnafüzike a virágok amikre rákérdesztél ,,Kaktusz,, virágok.


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 22)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 22)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 23)

Pihenjétek ma ki magatokat,kívánok hozzá szép időt,és örömteli jó kedvet.kiss


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 23)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 24)




----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 24)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 25)

Szép vasárnapot!




​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 25)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Október 25)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Október 26)

*Őszi virágok*

Sziasztok!




​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 Október 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 27)

kiss:..:


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 27)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 27)




----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 28)

Mit csináltam rosszul videót hogyan kell beilleszteni?​


----------



## Macogo (2009 Október 28)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 28)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 28)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 29)

*Virágos szép napot!*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 29)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 Október 30)

Szép estét kívánok!




​


----------



## dugócska (2009 Október 31)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 Október 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Október 31)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 1)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 1)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 1)




----------



## dugócska (2009 November 2)

*Szép őszi hetet kívánok!*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 2)

*Látom ma nem igen voltatok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 3)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 5)

*Jó reggelt*


----------



## dugócska (2009 November 5)




----------



## dugócska (2009 November 5)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 6)




----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 6)




----------



## Macogo (2009 November 7)




----------



## Macogo (2009 November 7)




----------



## Macogo (2009 November 7)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 7)

*Szép estét.*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 7)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)

​


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 November 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 8)




----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 8)




----------



## martailos (2009 November 8)

*Japán, Tokió, 2009 január*

Az a fantasztikus, hogy a hideg télben ezek a virágok virágzanak!!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 9)

Szép napot




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 9)




----------



## dugócska (2009 November 9)

Szép napot.
gyönyörű idő van ma.



​


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 9)

*Szép Napot!*

Talán végre nekem is sikerül nektek küldeni valamit, cserébe a csodás képekért! )


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 9)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 9)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 9)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 9)

*Irmusnak*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 9)

*Macogónak*


----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 10)

*"Azokból a kövekből, melyeket utunkba gördítenek, egy kis ügyességgel lépcsőt építhetünk." (Széchenyi István)*


----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 10)

*“Alkosd és ápold lelkedet, mint egy kertet, vigyázz az élet évszakaira, mikor a gyomlálás, a gazszedés, a trágyázás ideje van, s a másikra, mikor minden kivirul lelkedben, s illatos és buja lesz, s megint a másikra, mikor minden elhervad, s ez így van rendjén, s megint a másikra, mikor letakar és betemet fehér lepleivel mindent a halál. Virágozz és pusztulj, mint a kert: mert minden benned van. Tudjad ezt: te vagy a kert és a kertész egyszerre.”
(Márai Sándor: Ég és Föld)
*


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 10)

*sziasztok!*


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 10)

*Benzsi szép idézetet hoztál*


----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 10)




----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 11)

*Az élet akkor kezdődik, amikor nekilátunk egy kert épitésének.

(Kinai közmondás)*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 11)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 12)

*Jó reggelt!*







Dugócska hír nincs Macika felől?​


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 12)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## irmus (2009 November 12)

Szép napot kívánok az ide látogatóknak


----------



## irmus (2009 November 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 12)




----------



## Macogo (2009 November 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 13)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 14)

*Szép hétvégét.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 14)

Ugye szépek?


----------



## irmus (2009 November 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 14)




----------



## dugócska (2009 November 15)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 15)

​


----------



## Macogo (2009 November 16)

*Vidám hetet Mindenkinek!*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 16)




----------



## nagy hohó (2009 November 16)

*Szia Mindenkinek!*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 17)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 17)




----------



## Macogo (2009 November 18)




----------



## dugócska (2009 November 18)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 18)

:d


----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 18)




----------



## BENZSI (2009 November 18)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 19)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 19)

Pistike virág


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 19)

*Nyári gerbera vagy záporvirág:*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 19)

*Kerti verbéna:*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 19)

Tacca..Ugye különleges virág? 




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 19)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 20)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 20)

*Latin név : Bacopa Magyar név : Bakopa*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 20)

*Latin név : Brachyscome multifida Magyar név : Ausztrálszázszorszép*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 20)

*Latin név : Dahlia hybrid "Micronetta" Magyar név :Gumós dália*



Vízigényes , lehetőleg nagyobb növénytartóba ültessük,
hogy megelőzzük a cserépben a közeg túlzott átmelegedését, 
így fog a Micronetta egész nyáron át tartósan díszíteni


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 20)

*Latin név : Euryops chrysanthemoides Magyar név : Földanyavirág*


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 20)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)

Örömteli hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)

Szép napot.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 22)

*Sziasztok virág kedvelők.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2009 November 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 25)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2009 November 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 November 29)

*Békés Adventot kívánok minden látogatónak.*


----------



## irmus (2009 November 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 5)

​


----------



## skye1 (2009 December 7)

Papagájvirág


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 8)




----------



## skye1 (2009 December 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 11)




----------



## Macogo (2009 December 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 16)




----------



## <Sprite> (2009 December 16)

gyönyörűek ezek a virágok és a koszorú is


----------



## <Sprite> (2009 December 16)

Szép a virágod...nekem is volt(van)...de egyik napról a másikra tönkrement...nem tudom mi baja lett,pedig vizet kap rendszeresen


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 17)




----------



## Csippi (2009 December 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 18)




----------



## Macogo (2009 December 18)




----------



## Macogo (2009 December 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 20)

Békés,Boldog Aranyvasárnapot kívánok.kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 21)




----------



## zitavirag (2009 December 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 22)

kiss


----------



## Macogo (2009 December 23)

*Jó kívánság!*

Kedves Virágoskert "Lakói"!
Mindenkinek Áldott, Békés, Kegyelemmel teljes ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 28)




----------



## vtbea (2009 December 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 December 29)




----------



## Macogo (2009 December 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 2)

*Tavirózsa*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 3)




----------



## Vakapi (2010 Január 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Január 7)

*Buék!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 9)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Január 10)

*Macikának*

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 11)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Január 11)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Január 11)

Szép napot kívánok az idelátogatóknak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Január 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 11)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Január 12)

*Szép Napot Virág kedvelők*




Kedves Cicus biztos nem vetted észre hogy pár helyen nincs semmi kép a hsz.nál.​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 12)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Január 13)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 13)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 13)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 13)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 13)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 15)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 16)

*Cicus! Nagyon szépek a gerberáid! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 16)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 16)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 16)

*Napsütétes (sztrájkmentes!) vidám hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 16)

Macogo írta:


>


Macogó a Te Amareliszaid is különlegesen szépek.
Lánykoromba volt 9 féle Amareliszom,de most nemtudnám hol babusgatni mert a panelba nincs rá helyem.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Január 17)

Kellemes időtöltést kívánok az ide látogatóknak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Január 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 18)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)

Szép napot kívánok minden jdelátogatónak.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)

​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 20)

:d


----------



## PlüssMaci (2010 Január 20)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 21)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 21)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 22)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 23)

*Békés, pihentető hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 23)

Pihentető hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 24)

*Orchideák.*


----------



## Tercsi (2010 Január 24)

​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 25)

Szép hetet kívánok.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 25)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)

*Este becsukódik, nappal pedig kinyílik...*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)

*Szeretettel tőlem Nektek*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 26)

*Egy kis tavaszt hoztam...*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 27)

*Jó reggelt szép napot!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)

Szép napot




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 27)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 28)

*Neked is szép napot kedves Cicus*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 28)

*Mert szép*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 28)




----------



## kandras (2010 Január 28)

​


----------



## kandras (2010 Január 28)

​


----------



## kandras (2010 Január 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 29)

Szép napot.
Kadrás.ezek a tulipán mezők álomszépek.
Köszi.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 30)

*Üdvözlet az új tagoknak!*






Köszönjük a sok szép képet! Érezzétek jól Magatokat a Virágoskertben!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 30)

*A végtelenbe!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 30)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 30)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 31)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 31)

*Köszönöm Macogó*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 31)

*Szép vasárnap délutánt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Január 31)

*tavaszváró virágok*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 31)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Január 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 1)

Szép hetet kívánok




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 1)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 2)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 2)

*Szép téli délutánt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 2)

*További szép napot*

Nyíló virág szirma vagyok,
Néma csendben nálad lakok.
Mary Elizabeth Frye


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 2)

Macogó és Ducóka,szerintem a növények rajtuk vannak.Télen ilyen is van a kertekben.Cukik.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 2)

Vannak már olyan gloxinia gumóim amelyek már kezdik kidugni az első hajtásaikat a földből.




​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*Sziasztok ))) Begónia*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*Rózsák illatozzatok...*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*tölcsérvirág*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*Sarkantyúvirág*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 3)




----------



## vancsika5 (2010 Február 3)

krókusz


----------



## vancsika5 (2010 Február 3)

petúniák


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Február 3)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Február 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*Amerikai ibolya (Viola sororia)*




​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 3)

*Douglas-lángvirág-Jó éjt*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)

Szép napot kívánok.
Nálunk mínusz 16 fok van,és ragyog a nap




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 4)

*Bocsánat! :-(*

Csatolás megtekintése 396048

Csatolás megtekintése 396050

Csatolás megtekintése 396051


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 4)

**


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 6)

*vidám hétvégét*


----------



## irmus (2010 Február 6)

Minden látogatónak szép hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)

Virágzó bonszajn.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 6)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 6)

*Egyszerű de szép))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 6)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 6)

*Szép estét jó éjt.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 7)

*Szép délutánt*





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)

Csodás vasárnapot kívánok.






 




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 7)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 8)

*Kedves Cicus én is köszönöm a sok szépséget..*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 8)

*Mindenkinek aki szereti a virágokat.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 8)

*Irmusnak*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 8)

*Macogónak.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 8)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 9)

*Szép jó reggelt kívánok,ennek a kedves kis társaságnak. ))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 9)

*Egy kosárnyi szépség))))*


----------



## Kékmadár (2010 Február 9)

*Csak már tavasz lenne...*

Csak már tavasz lenne újra, de jó is volna!
(Köszi, hogy szóvá tettétek, nem szabad írni a képre, ezentúl nem fogok.)


----------



## Kékmadár (2010 Február 9)

*Kakukkfű*

"Ifjú lánya a télnek, kedves kikelet,
 Hol maradsz, miért nem jelensz meg a Világ felett?" (Petőfi S.)​ 


 ​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 9)

*Kékmadár! De jó, hogy Te is itt vagy! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 9)

*Isten hozott Tavirózsa! *


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 9)

Makogó,bizonyára síelnek a fiúk.




​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 9)

*szép délutánt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 9)

*Rózsa szín mámor-*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 9)

*Jön a tavasz?*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 10)

*Jó reggelt szép napot...*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 10)

*Kéz csók a szép hölgyeknek újra itt.*



Gond és baj nálunk is volt most bőven.Sorry hogy nem voltam.Janikiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 10)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 10)

*Szép estét.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 10)




----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 11)

*Szia Mindenkinek!*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 11)




----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 11)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 11)

*Jó reggelt))*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 12)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 12)

*Szép estét Macogó*

kiss.







​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 12)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 12)

*Szép estét.*




​


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 13)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 13)

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Chery_LCostello-Forshey_A_legszebb_virag






Ha van kedvetek megnézni sk. videómat!


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 13)

*Gyönyörű*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 13)

*További pihentető hétvégét*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 13)

*Mindenkinek mosolygós, pihentető hétvégét!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 13)

Szép hétvégét kívánok.
Nálunk esett az eső és már a hó is lassan elolvad.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 13)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 13)

*legyen szép a napotok*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 13)

*Cicusnak a mese szép" kékségért"*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 13)




----------



## 0.618 (2010 Február 13)

Csak örömöt,szépséget adni.


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 14)

*Tavaszváró szép hétvégét kívánok!!!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 14)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 14)

*Kedves Fórumtársaim!Boldog Valnetint kívánok..)*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 14)

*Mi is ezt kívánjuk Ducóka*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 14)




----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 14)

*Egy kis bonbont?*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 15)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 15)

*Köszönöm szépen Dugócska!*

Nagyon örültem, mikor megláttam itt a videómat, amit beillesztettél! (Kaptam magánban egy figyelmeztetést, hogy nem utalhatok más oldalakra, s az sem biztos, hogy az aláírásban szerepelhetnek a Linkek! Így levettem, mert nem szeretnék sem kikapni, sem elszakadni Tőleletek, mert ezért törölnek az oldalról!) 
Igyekszem "rendesen" viselkedni, de ami nekem természetes (másokkal megosztani a szépet és jót) itt tiltva van.  Igaz, az én hibám, hogy újra és újra nem olvasom el a Fórum szabályait, de erre sem időm, sem energiám nincs! Ha mégis "rosszat" teszek, kérlek Titeket, nézzétek el nekem! 
Szeretném megosztani veletek a Valentin - napi rózsámat! Szép napot és enyhébb, napos időt kívánok!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 15)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 15)

*Csodás))))*



cicus12 írta:


>


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 15)

Ducóka persze hogy beszélgessünk is.
Tegnap nem igen volt időm rá,




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 15)

Nálunk már a Tavasz kopogtat,olvad a hó.
A háztetőkről már lecsúszott a hó.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 15)

*A Tavasz hírnöke.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 15)

Szép estét Macogókiss




​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 16)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 16)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 16)

*Köszönöm Ducóka!*






Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 16)

*Cicus! Nagyon szépek a virágaid! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 16)

*Olvad már a hó messze még a tavasz?))*


----------



## enci83 (2010 Február 16)

szép!


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 16)

*Szép estét kívánok.*

Enci83,légy üdvözölve és érezd jól magadat a virágoskertben.





*
*​ 








​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 16)

Ducóka,reménykedjünk,hogy hamar kitakarodik a tél és jön a ,,Tavasz,,
Én alig várom




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 16)

Macogó a te virágaid is szépek.kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 16)

*Rózsaszín csoda.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 17)

*Imádok ifde jönni,feldob ez a sok szépség))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 17)

*Enci83 szia gyere sűrübben)*


----------



## Goldros (2010 Február 17)

sok szeretettel!


----------



## enci83 (2010 Február 17)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Február 17)

Goldros írta:


> sok szeretettel!



Köszönjük szépen egyszerűú de ugyanakkor szép


----------



## LaSolitudine (2010 Február 17)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 17)

*Vidám szép napot.*

Legyetek üdvözölve Goldros és LaSolitudine.
Köszönjük a virágokatkiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 17)

Nagy Hoho,de rég láttunk?
Jó,hogy jöttél kiss.




​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 17)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek a Virágoskertben!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 17)

*A mai nap "üzenete"!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 17)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 17)

*Rózsák*




​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 18)

*LaSolitudine-és Goldros üdvözöllek benneteket*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 18)

*Szia Nettygirl*

[/CENTER]



[/CENTER]


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 18)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 18)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 18)

*Ráadás!!!!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 18)

*Primula*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 19)

A fiam virágai


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 19)

A fiam virágai


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Február 19)

A fiam virágai


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 19)

*Sziasztok))*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 19)

*Nejem szereti*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)

*Szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)

Érzem az illatukat.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 19)

*A kertem 2008 tavaszán*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/2414098938/" title="Spring in my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2414098938_c055b50c61.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Spring in my garden" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 19)

*Ez is egy régi tavasz (már nagyon várom)*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/131557555/" title="My garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/47/131557555_2d7a57fb9d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="My garden" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 19)

*Az előző kertrészlet egy kicsit közelebbről (A virág neve: jézus szíve)*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/2433501116/" title="Good morning light of day! by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2403/2433501116_e0e0c59b4b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Good morning light of day!" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 19)

*...és a bejárat hozzánk*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/162179468/" title="In my gateway by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/19/162179468_948769509c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="In my gateway" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 19)

*Szásszorszépek egy reggeli vendéggel*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/133990916/" title="Morning visitor - blackbird by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/50/133990916_674429f279.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Morning visitor - blackbird" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 19)

*Légy üdvözölve Anikó52*

Nagyon szép a kertetek.
Kicsit irigykedek is.





​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 20)

*Köszönjük a szép kertes képeket))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 20)

*Legyen szép a napotok*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 20)

*Vidám hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 20)

Ha tetszett...van még 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/122782641/" title="Spring my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/22/122782641_5be36152d1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Spring my garden" /></a>


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 20)

*Legyen szép a hétvégétek virág kedvelők))*














​


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 20)

*Cserepeim önmagukban is egy-egy kicsi kert*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/153217045/" title="My flowerpot by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/50/153217045_0e1e2a0de0.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="My flowerpot" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/152880733/" title="My flowerpot by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/67/152880733_729f7883af.jpg" width="500" height="387" alt="My flowerpot" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/157763130/" title="Entrance by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/55/157763130_f17716e148.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Entrance" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 20)

*Szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 20)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 21)

*Szép vasárnapot!*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 21)

*Szép Vasárnap estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 21)

*Nagy Hohó,köszönöm.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 22)

**

Nagyon szépen köszönöm Nagy Hohó!
Kedves Feleségedet pedig a Jó Isten éltesse sokáig!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 22)

*Mindenkinek ízlése szerint!  Mosolygós hetet kívánok!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)

Szép tavaszváró hetet kívánok.

<center>



</center>​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)

<center>



</center>​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 22)

*Ez már nem csak virágoskert ha nem a csodák kertje*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)

*Rózsák*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 22)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 23)

*Igazad van Ducóka szép itt mindenki virágja.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)

Szép délutánt kívánok.:..:




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 23)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 23)

*Egy két közeli kép a tavaszi virágaimról*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/122395906/" title="After rain by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/36/122395906_c1b626deb3.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="After rain" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/119709641/" title="Spring in my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/119709641_d671f61444.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Spring in my garden" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/118984794/" title="Tulip at close qarters by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/54/118984794_45e27c7e0d.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Tulip at close qarters" /></a>


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 24)

*Sziasztok*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

*Sziasztok.*

De jó,hogy Ti is jöttök,nem egyedül kóválygok a ,,Paradicsomba,,kiss:ugras:.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

*Begóniák.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

*Krokusz.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)

*Amarilisz*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)

Gyönyörű napot kívánok virágkedvelők.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)

*Gladiola*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 25)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/125111369/" title="Viola by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/40/125111369_24fe60f4a9.jpg" width="500" height="331" alt="Viola" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/120133521/" title="Spring in my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/41/120133521_e8cac08db0.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Spring in my garden" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/121745242/" title="Spring in my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/35/121745242_53b433fb9c.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Spring in my garden" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 26)

*Kínai rózsa.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 27)

*Szép hétvégét*

Az eresz alatt fészkelő madarak reggel olyan csiripeléssel voltak, hogy reménykedni kezdek, a tél nem lesz már hosszú. 
Úgy hogy én már Tavaszt akarok és meleget! Meg színeket! Intézkedjetek lécci!


----------



## irmus (2010 Február 27)

Minden látogatónak Kellemes tavaszias hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## irmus (2010 Február 27)

http://s10.images.www.tvn.hu/2010/02/27/10/18/www.tvn.hu_31cf7ae9c60fdf059cceb4ef57354a4e.jpg


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

*Ducóka intézkedek,de hogy sikerül-e?*

 Addig is itt egy kis előzetes...kiss

​ ​ 

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

​ ​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

​ ​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

​ ​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 27)

*Helló)))) Színek Ducókának*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 27)

*No és persze Mindenkinek*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 27)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 27)

*A Tavasz kiszabadítja a virágokat, hogy színesre fessék a nevető földet.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Február 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

Irmuskám neked is gyönyörű hétvégét kívánokkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

*Tavirózsának.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

*Macogónak,*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

*Ducókának.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)

*Minden virágkedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 27)




----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 28)

*Szép Vasárnapot!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 28)

*Köszönöm Cicus sztem ezt a virágot))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 28)

*9502 gyönyörűűűűűű*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 28)

*kedves Irmus Neked is szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Február 28)

*Érzitek a tavasz illatát?*


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 28)

*A tavasz hírnökeit hoztam ma*

Zelk Zoltán : Hóvirág


Tél eleje, tél közepe: 

havas a hegyek teteje, 

sehol egy árva virág - 

zúzmarás a fán az ág. 



Ám tél után , egy reggelen, 

csoda történik a hegyen: 

kibújik a hóvirág, 

s megrezzen a fán az ág. 



Öröm rezzen ágról ágra: 

itt a tavasz nemsokára, 

kizöldülnek mind a fák - 


Isten hozott, hóvirág!


----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 28)




----------



## dugócska (2010 Február 28)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)

*Nagyon sok szép virágot hoztatok, míg nem jártam erre! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)

Köszönöm szépen Cicus a rám gondolást és a virágot!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)

Ducókának egy kis tavasz!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Február 28)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 1)

*legyen szép a hetetek*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 1)

*Köszönöm Macogó))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 1)

*Egyszerű de szép..*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Március 1)

*Kéz csók a lányoknak,szia Janikám))))*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Március 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 1)

Gyönyörű hetet kívánok mindenkinekkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 1)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 1)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 2)

*Viszont kÍvánom Kedves Cicus*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 2)

*Sziasztok*

[/CENTER



[/CENTER]


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 2)

*Szép Cicus köszike*



cicus12 írta:


>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)

*Szép estét lányok,fiúk.*

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 3)

*Vidám ébredést)*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 3)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 3)

A nád virága (a kép készült Szarvason a botanikus kertben, a Körös partján)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/230621604/" title="The flower of reed by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/230621604_dec1b06184.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="The flower of reed" /></a>


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 3)

Kék színű virágok a kertemben:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/1481932962/" title="The blue world in my garden by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1103/1481932962_41021a0696.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="The blue world in my garden" /></a>


----------



## nagy891229 (2010 Március 3)

cicus12 írta:


>


 Szép


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 3)

Ducóka ez a mai nap nagyon mozgalmas volt,,Végre,,.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 3)

Anikó52-nek.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 4)

*Szép napot virág kedvelők)))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 4)

*Szép napot minden errejárónak.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 4)

*Imádom azokat akik imádják a virágokat))*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Március 4)

*Puszim mindenkinek....*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Március 4)

*Mese szép kékség*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Március 4)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

...és ha csokorba kötjük őket:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/3499370915/" title="Mother's day by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3348/3499370915_810f3671a1.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Mother's day" /></a>


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)

*De még milyen szép!  Ez a kedvenc virágom!*



nagy hohó írta:


>


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)

*Napsugaras vidám hétvégét Mindenkinek! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)

*Kukucs, Cicus! *





Tavaszias, pihentető hétvégét kívánok!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)

MINDENKINEK!


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 5)

*Szép napot.*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 5)

*Szép napot Macogó*

kiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 5)

kiss





Köszönöm szépen Cicus! Neked is!


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 5)

kiss


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

*Nagyon kedvesek!*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/142771204/" title="Happy Mother's Day Mom! 2. by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/54/142771204_92376c3bed.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Happy Mother's Day Mom! 2." /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 6)

*Pihentető hétvégét kívánok.*





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 6)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 6)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek.*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XedLEn7Q_-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XedLEn7Q_-s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 Március 6)

Minden látogatónak nagyon szép tavaszias hétvégét kívánok.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 7)

Csodás vasárnapot kívánok.kiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 7)

*Boldog Nőnapot lányok*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 7)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 7)

*Cicusnak egy kis Nőnapi virág! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 7)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 8)

*Szép estét és Boldog Nőnapot kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## Goldros (2010 Március 9)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)

Szép napot kívánok.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 10)

Szép napot kívánok.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 10)

*Miért nem sikerül? :-(*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 10)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek! *


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 10)

*Néha előbújnak ilyen csodák*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko/130212599/" title="Wildflowers by Anikó, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/130212599_4d2a5676a8.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Wildflowers" /></a>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## Kékmadár (2010 Március 11)

*Tavaszváró...*

"Minden csupa fény, ébred a remény 
boldog mosolyok, szív dobban. 
Eljött a tavasz, érzés ugyanaz 
vágyod, akarod - még jobban..." (Lupsánné Kovács Eta)


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 13)

Szép hétvégét kívánokkiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 14)

Free spring


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 14)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 15)

*Állítólag, ez egy kokárda virág!?*






Békés ünneplést kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 15)

*Mindenkinek ízlése szerint!  Mosolygós hetet kívánok!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 15)

*Szervusz Angyalkám.*

Rég jártál erre.kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 16)

*Szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)

Végre ragyog a napocska.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 17)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 19)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 19)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 21)

*Szép vasárnapot kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 24)

*Golgota virág.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 24)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 25)

*Vidám, tavaszi napot Mindenkinek!*




kiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 25)

*Szép estét kívánok.*

Macogó örülök,hogy látlak.Valahogy elmaradtak mellőlünk a virág kedvelők.Reméllem,hogy nem betegek..


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 27)

Szép estét kívánok minden errejárónakkiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 27)

Kellemes Húsvétvárást.​


----------



## Mollina (2010 Március 28)

Szép napot!


----------



## 19Olgi66 (2010 Március 28)




----------



## 19Olgi66 (2010 Március 28)




----------



## 19Olgi66 (2010 Március 28)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 28)

*Gyönyörű Virágvasárnapot kívánok.*

Szia Tavirózsa kiss.
Sajnálom,hogy gondok voltak.



​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 29)

*Megérkeztem én is*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 29)

*Hoztam egy kis tavaszt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 29)

*Tavirózsa sajnálom hogy nálad is gondok voltak.*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 29)

*Sok erőt Tavirózsa a nehézségekhez!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 29)

*Vidám tavaszt Mindenkinek!*

kiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 29)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Március 29)

*Ducóka! Régen jártál erre!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 30)

*Itt a tavasz és sokat sétálok)))))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 30)

*már nagyon vártam a tavaszt!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 30)

*Szervusztok lányok.*

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 31)

Ducóka jó hogy látlakkiss.




​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 31)

*Drága Cicus millió puszim küldöm*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Március 31)

*Lenyűgöző szép kék virág*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 31)

*Kukucs*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 31)

*Szép estét*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 31)

*Szép ugye????*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Március 31)

*Viszlát holnap*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 31)

*Gloxiniák*

Lányok kinyíltak az első Gloxiniáim.

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Április 1)

Szép napot kívánok miden látogatónak


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 1)

*Szép estét és szép álmokat.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Április 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 3)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 3)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 4)

Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepet kívánok az ide látogatóknak


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 5)

Vidám húsvétot kívánok minden idelátogatónakkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 5)

Légy üdvözölve a virágoskertben Covycovy.
Érezd jól magadat.





​


----------



## Fikocska (2010 Április 5)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Április 5)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Április 5)




----------



## dittas (2010 Április 5)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket, sok locsolót !​


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 5)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 6)

Szép, tavaszi hetet kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 6)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

*Gyönyörű tavaszi hetet kívánok.*

Reméllem mindenki szerencsésen és egésségben átvészelte a Húsvétot.:lol:.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 6)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 7)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Április 8)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Április 8)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 8)

xxxx


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 8)

yyy


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 8)

vvv


----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 8)

*Azért van saját is! *

xxxx


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 8)

xxx


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 8)

Covycovy ebben a topikban,ha hozzászólásod van,tegyél be képet is.Különben törlik a hsz.​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 8)

Rozali2,már most is tölthetsz föl,az is hozzászólás.

​


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 9)

*Köszönöm.*

Köszönöm Cicus a segítséget. Tulajdon képen csak annyi megjegyzésem volt, hogy amikor regisztráltam, azt hittem hogy ebben a topicban saját képek vannak. Bár mindegy, a virágok akkor is szépek, ha nem a sajátunk. Én csak a sajátjaimat osztom meg.


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 9)

Covycovy,annak külön örülünk,ha saját képeid is vannak.
Köszi.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 9)

Gyönyörű hétvégét kívánok.://:



​


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 9)

Pontosan csak saját képek.


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 9)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)

*Törpe orchideák.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Április 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Április 10)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 10)

Kellemes hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 10)

Irmuskám és Gipsi gueen de örülök nektekkiss.
Rég jártatok erre .
Reméllem minden rendbe?!





​


----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 10)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 11)

Szia Cicus. mindenrendben csak sokszor idő hiányban vagyok.


----------



## irmus (2010 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 11)

*Sziasztok!Sajnálom de a sok gondom mostanság:-(((((*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 11)

*Cicus!Köszönöm))))))))*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 11)




----------



## covycovy (2010 Április 11)

Nyitottam egy új témát, Saját kertünk, virágaink néven. Ha van kedvetek látogassátok, és bővítsétek a képtárat.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 13)

*Ducóka nálunk már második napja esik az eső.*

Mostanába nem tudtam jönni nem voltam gépközelbe.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 13)

*Fodora,légy üdvözölve a virágoskertben.*

Érezd jól magadat és hozz sok szép virágot.














​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 13)

*Macogónak.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 14)

*Jó reggelt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 14)

*Szép napot,*

Nálunk nagyon ronta az idő.











​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 14)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 14)

*Üdvözlök Minden Új látogatót a Virágoskertbe! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 14)

*Vidám tavaszt Mindenkinek! *


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 14)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 14)

*Tavaszt hoztam Nektek*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 14)

*Szép délutánt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 15)

*Szép estét*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 15)

*Pihentető szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 15)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 16)

*Szép hétvégét.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)

Szép hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 17)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 17)

*Irmusnak a gyönyörű virágokért.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 17)

*Harmadik*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 17)

*Negyedik(Folyt köv holnap)*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

*Docóka köszi a tavaszi pillanatokért.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

Ha lenne kertem ezeket az orgonákot ,,bisztos,,hogy beszerezném





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

Irmuskám ezek a kertek valami csodásak.kiss.







​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 17)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Április 18)




----------



## fodora (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)

*Szép vasárnapot !Tavasz folyt köv.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 18)

*További szép napot*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 18)

*Napsugaras vasárnapot kívánok.*

kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 19)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 20)

*Gyönyörű keddi napot kívánok*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 20)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 20)

*Szaisztok megjöttem*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 20)

*Jelentem igazoltan voltam távol ismét*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 20)

*Miért is????*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 20)

*Szeretettel tőlem Nektek*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 20)

Tavirózsa az igazolás elfogadva.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 21)

Szia Cicus!!


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 21)

*Mindenkinek puszi*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 22)

*Szervusz Memi rég jártál erre.*

Légy üdvözölve.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 22)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 23)

*Tavirózsa hiányoztál!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Április 23)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 23)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 24)

Kellemes hétvégét jó pihenést kívánok minden látogatónak


----------



## irmus (2010 Április 24)




----------



## irmus (2010 Április 24)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 26)

*Vidám hetet*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Április 26)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 27)

*Szép napot*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 27)

*Halló virág kedvelők merre jártok ha itt nem?*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Április 27)

*Ébred már a természet,hát ébredjetek Ti is*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)

*Kertészkedni voltam.*

Tavirózsa,kellemesen elfáradtam.
Köszi,hogy ápoltad a kertünket:656:kiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 28)

*Gyönyörű napunk volt ma.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 29)

*Szép napot.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 29)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 2)

Minden Édesanyának és Nagymamának Boldog Anyáknapját kívánok.


----------



## irmus (2010 Május 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 3)

*szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 3)

*Tavasz vagy nem?*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 3)

*Érzitek az illatátát?*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)

*Clerodendron.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Május 3)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Május 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 3)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 4)

*Jó reggelt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 5)

Gyönyörű napsugaras napot kívánokkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)

Jaaaj,de ronda esős napra ébredtünk.
Olyan sötét van,hogy villanyt kell gyujtani.
De azért mindenkinek legyen jó napja:lol:.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)

*Folyó muskátlik.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)

*Szija Macogo.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 6)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Május 8)

Szép hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 8)

Golgotavirág


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Május 8)

Grevillea


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 8)

Szép hétvégét kívánokkiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 8)

*Tavirózsa.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 8)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 9)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 11)

*Szép hetet kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 11)




----------



## Fikocska (2010 Május 11)




----------



## CSODÁS (2010 Május 12)

Szépséges virágok.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)

*Szervusztok virágkedvelők.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 12)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 13)

*Gyönyörű tavaszt kívánok Mindenkinek!*






kiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 13)

*Üdvözlet az új látogatóknak!*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 13)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 13)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 14)

*Kellemes hétvégét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)

Szija Macogó.Nekem is tetszik ez a viaszvirág /Hoya/.
Ilyeneket még nem is láttam.
De ha lenne hol nevelnem,bisztos beszerezném.

Ez orchydea.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)

Macogó,de valahogy Ducókánk is elmaradt.?!
A fiúk is elmaradtak....







​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 15)

*Vidám hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 15)

*Puszi))))))))))))))*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 15)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 15)

*Amíg a virágos réten sétálhatok addig minden rendben lessz.*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 15)

*Sziasztok*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 15)

*További szép hétvégét*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 15)

*Rubina ez nagyon szép szukulens amit hoztál.*

Köszönöm.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 17)

*Legyen szép az előttetek áló hét*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 17)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 17)

*További esőmentes szép napot*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 17)

*Hello Mindenkinek*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 17)

*Tőlem Nektek*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 17)

*Igaz, hogy nem Tavirózsa, de azért fogadd szeretettel! *






kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 17)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 18)

*Szép estét.Lefagyott a gépem az előbb:-(*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 18)

*Esőmentes holnapot*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 18)

*Ducóka,nem csak neked van gondod a gépel.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 18)

​


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 19)

*Szép napot.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 19)

*Tavaszi rét*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 19)

*Sztem szép*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 19)

*További szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 20)

*Szép napot*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)

*Szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 21)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 22)

*Jó reggelt*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Május 23)

*Szép Pünközsdi ünnepeket kívánok minden látogatónak.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 23)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 23)

*Szép estét kívánok minden virágkedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Május 23)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 25)

*Vidám szép hetet kívánok sok napsütéssel*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Május 25)

*Puszi Mindenkinek...*


----------



## nagy hohó (2010 Május 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 26)

*Szia Ferike*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 27)

*MCMC! Érezd jól Magad a Virágoskertben! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Május 27)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 27)

*Szép délutánt*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 27)

*Mert szép*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 27)

*Cicus hol vagy?*


----------



## irmus (2010 Május 28)

Szép napot és eső mentes hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Május 30)

*Ismét esik:-(*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 31)

*Sziasztok*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Május 31)

*Ki is szti itt ezt a virágot?*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 1)

*Esőmentes napokat*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 1)

*Ma kék virágokat hoztam*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 1)

*Remélem az esőzés senkinél nemokozott kárt?*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 1)

*Ez az idő:-(*


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 1)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 2)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 2)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 2)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Június 3)

*Nincs nagy forgalom:-(*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 4)

*Sziasztok fáztok hogy nem jöttök*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 4)

*Napsütétes, vidám hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek!*


----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)

*Vidám napsütéses hétvégét*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)

*Cicusnak*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)

*Macogónak*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)

*Irmusnak*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 5)

*Tavirózsának*


----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Június 5)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 6)

*Szép vasárnapot*


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 6)

Szép napot kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 7)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 7)

*Cicus hol vagy?*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 8)

*Itt a nyár és mindenki elfelejti a virágokat gondozni?*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 8)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)

*Kalmia*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## tavirózsa57 (2010 Június 11)

*Szép hétvégét*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 11)

*Visztéria.*

Szép hétvégét kívánok minden ide látogatónak.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)

*Liliom*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)

*Sárga pünközsdi rózsa*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)

*Szürfínia*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 12)

*Kínai rózsa*


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 12)

Kellemes nyári időt kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 14)

*Rózsa*

Gyönyörű hetet kívánok minden virágkedvelőnekkiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 14)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 15)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 15)

*Távolmaradásom oka unokám ballagott*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 15)

*Gyönyörű volt*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 15)

*Szép napot.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 15)

*Fukszia*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 15)

*Buzavirág*




​


----------



## memi59 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)

*Szép estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 17)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 17)

*Ducókának.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 17)

*Irmuskának.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 19)

*Egyszerű de ugyanakkor szép*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 19)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 19)

*Holnap fórumtalálkozóra megyek.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 19)

*Viszlát hétfőn*


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 19)

*Cicusnak szeretettel.*


----------



## bíborszél (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 22)

*Szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 22)

*Nagyon jól sikerült egy fórumtalink vasárnap*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 22)

*Eső mentes szép napot kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 22)

*Ducóka örülök,hogy jól sikerült a hétvégéd.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 22)

*Üdvözlöm az új topik társainkat.*

Érezzétek jól magatokat a virágoskertben.kiss.




​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 22)

*Szép napot,sajnos nálunk ma is esik:-(*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 23)

*Végre süt a napocska és melegszik az idő.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 23)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 24)

*Jó reggelt szép napot*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 24)

*Cicus ment privi,jelezdd megkaptad-e lécci*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 24)

*Csodás.*

Macogó ezek a liliomok valami mesések.
Köszi kiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 24)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 25)

*Pihentetö szép napot.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 25)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 25)

*Szélrózsa.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 25)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 25)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 25)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 26)

*Szép napot,jó pihenést.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 26)

*Tatán voltunk,unokám fellépett a Fesztiválon.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 26)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 27)

*Szép napot,jó pihenést.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 27)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 27)

Pihentető szép vasárnapot kívánok.


----------



## irmus (2010 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2010 Június 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 27)

*szép estét*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 28)

*Napsütéses vidám hetet*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 28)

*Szép hetet kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 28)

Lányok egy pár napot nem leszek itt.
Kertészkedni megyek.






​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 28)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 29)

Útszéli liliom-


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 30)

*Szép napot virágkedvelők.*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Június 30)

*Jó éjt*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 2)

*Szép estét kívánok.*

Lányok nagyon elfáradtam .
A levonult víz után föl kellet vágni a talajt,aztán ujra ültetni.De szerencsére még maradt palánta amivel pótolni tudtuk a tönkrement veteményt.
A szúnyogok tönkre tettek idegileg...:,,::23:





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 2)




----------



## memi59 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## memi59 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 3)




----------



## irmus (2010 Július 4)

Kellemes nyári napokat kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 5)

Szép viharmentes hetet kívánok,
minden ide látogatónak:grin:.


​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 5)

://:​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 7)

*Szép napot*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)

*Gyönyörű hétvégét kívánok minden virágkedvelőnek.*

kiss





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)

*Szurfíniák.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)

*Sziklakerti szekfű*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)

*Liliom.*

Ugye különleges szine van?.





​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 10)

*szép hétvégét*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 10)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 11)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 11)

Mit találtam..............


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

*Kellemes felfrissülést kívánok.*

 e forró nap után.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)

*Szép napot kívánok.*

Kedves Fedora.A hibiscusodnak,vagy tápanyag hiánya van.vagy kikellene tenni a szabad levegőre.Szereti a sok fényt és a vizet.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)

Szörnyű ez a forróság a természet büntet bennünket,hogy nem vigyázunk rá kellőképen.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 15)




----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Find that face*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Orange flow*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Women's day*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Beautyful tulip of the chapel*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Angel or Devil*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Blue diamond*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Tragic in the sky*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Beauty sunshine*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Freckled beauty*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*Garden view*


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

*At a hillside*





Ez volt az utolsó jól sikerült virágos fotóm, remélem tetszenek.


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 17)

*Szép napot.*

Köszöntöm az új virágkedvelőket.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 17)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 17)

*Sziasztok régi és új virágkedvelők.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 18)

*Szép napot.*

Végre egy kis fölfrissülés




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 18)

*Ducóka a mi Irmuskánk VAKÁCIÓZIK.*

Örvendezik az unokáinak




​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 18)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 18)

*Kösz az infot Cicus*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 19)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 20)

*Szia Ducóka! Régen voltál a "Kertben"! :-(*

Örülök, hogy újra itt vagy! kiss


----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 20)

Szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 20)

*Hát nem panaszkodhatunk,hogy hideg volna?*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 20)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 20)

*Nálunk most esett,de fülledtebb a levegő:-(*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 20)

*Szép estét barátaim*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 21)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 22)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

*Szép napot és hétvégét.*

Sziasztokkiss.
Nagyon bevagyok havazva.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

*Ducóka jó,hogy gondoztad a virágokat.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 24)

*Helló remélem ma már mindenhol enyhült a meleg.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

*Ducóka bizony menyire kellett már ez a kis lehülés.*





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 24)

​


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 25)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 25)

*Macogó várjuk a képeket.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 26)

*Szép napot kívánok.*




​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Július 27)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 27)

*Mostanában nemtudok belépni a fórumra egyáltalán,ez most véletlen..*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 27)

*Ne dühöngj Ducókám.*

Bizonyára Goyó dolgozik ezerrel.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 27)

*Hibiszkusz*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 28)

*Szép napot kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 28)

*Puszi kedveskéim,ma lányommal csaviztam*


----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 29)

*Jó reggelt*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## Ducóka (2010 Július 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 30)

*Szép napot és hétvégét.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 2)

*Szép napot kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 3)

*Szép napot kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 4)

*Szia Macogó.*

Macogó kedves.Takarítás folyik.Törlik a kép nélküli hozzászólásokat.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Szép napot kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 5)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 5)

kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2010 Augusztus 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 8)

Szép hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 9)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 12)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 13)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Gyönyörű hétvégét kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 17)

*Szép napot.*

Angyal trombita.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 17)

​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 19)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 19)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Gyönyörű hétvégét kívánok minden ide látogatónak.*
*Olyan gyönyörű virágokat hoztatok vissza néztem mert csak futtából voltam ha épp rá értem, szebbnél szebbek nem győztem gyönyörködni bennük. A virágkarneválról hoztam párcsokrot.*


​


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 21)

*Irmuskám köszönöm a tudósítást Debrecemből.*

Gyönyörű képeket készítettél,és köszönöm,hogy megosztottad velünk ezt az élményt.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 21)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 22)

​


----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Feketeszivárvány!*

A Virágoskertet az gondozza, aki éppen erre jár!  Érezd jól magad!


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 23)

*Szép nyári estét kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 23)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Szép napot.*

:..:


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 24)

:..:


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Szép napot.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Szép napot! *


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Helló mindenkinek.*

kiss.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Szép hétvégét kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 28)




----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Vidám hetet kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Szép napot és gyönyörű hetet kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Szervusz Irmuskám*

kiss.




​


----------



## irmus (2010 Augusztus 30)

Szia Icus.


----------



## Macogo (2010 Szeptember 1)

Tavirózsa! Merre vagy? :-(


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 2)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 7)

*Szép hetet kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 9)

*Szép napot kívánok minden látogatónak.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 9)




----------



## jola2956 (2010 Szeptember 11)

*angyal trombita*

Szia!
Látom szereted a virágokat, "aki szereti a virágokat, rossz ember nem lehet" Küldők neked én is egy párat, Üdv, Jola2956


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 11)

Pihentető szép hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.
Felénk borult esős idő van.


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 12)

*Légy üdvözölve*

Jola2956 a Virágoskertben.
Érezd jól magadat közöttünk.





​


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!
Egy adag mályva 






További szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 18)

Szép hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 19)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 19)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 19)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 20)

Napsütéses szép őszi hetet kívánok


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Szép hetet kívánok.*

Alig tudok mozogni az oldalakon.




​


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Szeptember 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 21)

Lányok egy pár napra el utazom.
Majd jövökkiss.




​


----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 25)




----------



## irmus (2010 Szeptember 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)

*Szép hetet kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Szeptember 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 2)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 3)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 3)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 3)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 6)

*Szép napot kívánok minden látogarónknak.*

Itt az ősz és már a kertekből is eltünnek a szépségek.

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 11)

*Napsütéses vidám hetet kívánok.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 11)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 12)

Ma valahogy nem engedett be a rendszer.
Bizonyára Goyo dolgozott.






​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 12)

Irmuskám Kaktusz-kiálításon voltál?




​


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 13)

Szia Icus Nem kiállitáson hanem Debrecenbe a Mihálynapi vásáron.


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 13)

*Golgota virág*


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 14)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 15)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 15)

*Jó pihenést kívánok a Virágoskert Minden látogatójának! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 15)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 15)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 16)

Szép napsütéses őszi hétvégét kívánok minden látogatónak.


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 19)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 20)

*Szép őszi hetet kívánok Mindenkinek! *


----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 20)




----------



## Macogo (2010 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 22)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 22)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok!
Néhány egyszerű kis növény a kertecskémből


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 23)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 23)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 23)

http://s2.images.www.tvn.hu/2010/10/17/07/37/www.tvn.hu_0a07ad4b99619197fe7eecbcb8a5b89b.jpg


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 23)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 26)

*Szép őszi napokat kívánok minden látogatónak.*

Lányok,valahogy nehezen tudtam mozogni az oldalon.
Mikor a géphez jutottam.Vagy kidobott.
Na meg keveset is voltam gépközelbe.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 26)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 28)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Október 29)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 Október 29)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 29)




----------



## irmus (2010 Október 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 2)

*Szép estét kívánok*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 2)

​


----------



## Macogo (2010 November 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 November 4)




----------



## Macogo (2010 November 4)




----------



## irmus (2010 November 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 November 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 7)




----------



## Macogo (2010 November 11)




----------



## Macogo (2010 November 11)

Mosolygós, vidám napot kívánok!


----------



## Macogo (2010 November 11)




----------



## irmus (2010 November 12)




----------



## Macogo (2010 November 13)

*Szép őszi hétvégét kívánok Mindenkinek! *


----------



## irmus (2010 November 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 16)

*Gyönyörű hetet kívánok.*

Gondok voltak a gépemmel.
De jöttem ahogy tudtamkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 22)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 27)

Kellemes hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 November 27)




----------



## irmus (2010 November 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 1)

Ma egész nap szakadt a hó,most pedig esik az eső.
Megint mindenütt csak víz,víz,víz....





​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 1)

​


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 December 4)

Gyönyörűek a virágaitok kiss Nekem az első számú kedvencem a gyöngyvirág, utána az árvácska 
Anyukámnál kinyílt a karácsonyi kaktusz


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 5)




----------



## Macogo (2010 December 6)




----------



## Macogo (2010 December 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 6)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 9)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 9)

Szép estét kívánok minden látogatónakkiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 11)

*Kamélia*


----------



## irmus (2010 December 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 12)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 15)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 15)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 16)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2010 December 18)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 18)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 18)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 18)




----------



## Macogo (2010 December 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 24)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 26)

Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok minden látogatónak


----------



## irmus (2010 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 26)




----------



## Macogo (2010 December 27)




----------



## irmus (2010 December 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 28)

*Várom a tavaszt.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 28)




----------



## Macogo (2010 December 31)

Cicus! Mindjárt itt a tavasz is!


----------



## Macogo (2010 December 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 4)

*Gloxinia*

Mohacsiga köszönöm, és viszont kívánom Neked is a világegyetem összej jóságátkiss:..:.




​


----------



## irmus (2011 Január 5)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 6)

*Cineraria.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 6)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 10)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 12)

Ma egy kertből már rám köszöntek a napsugarak fényében.:ugras:.


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 12)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 15)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 15)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 15)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 18)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 18)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 22)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Január 25)

Nagyon szeretem a hibiszkuszt - többek között -, nagyon szép virág  További szép napot és szép hetet mindenkinek kiss
És egy kis tavaszváró


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 26)




----------



## Roselouis (2011 Január 26)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 27)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 27)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Január 27)




----------



## irmus (2011 Január 29)

*Mosollyal teli szép hangulatos napot kívánok minden ide látogatónak.*
*

*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 29)

​


----------



## irmus (2011 Január 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 31)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Január 31)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 7)

Mosolygós, vidám hetet kívánok Minden Látogatónak!


----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 7)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 7)

*Szép napot kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*

Gyönyörűen süt a ://:://:://:.


----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 8)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 8)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 8)




----------



## isti0122 (2011 Február 9)

Üdv!

Nagyon szépek a képek,amiket felraktatok! 

A Normafánál áprilisban nyílnak a szép Leánykökörcsinek,ezekről szeretnék pár fotót megmutatni,melyeket én készítettem...


----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 9)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 10)




----------



## 19Olgi66 (2011 Február 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 15)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 15)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 17)

*Szép estét kívánok*





​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 17)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 18)

*Szép estét kívánok*

Gyönyörködjünk:wink:.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 18)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 20)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 21)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 21)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Február 21)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 22)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 22)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 25)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 25)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Február 26)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 26)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 26)




----------



## irmus (2011 Február 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 26)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 4)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 4)




----------



## irmus (2011 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 5)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 5)

​


----------



## memi59 (2011 Március 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 7)

*Szép napot kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*

kiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 7)




----------



## irmus (2011 Március 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 13)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2011 Március 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 15)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 17)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 17)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 17)




----------



## irmus (2011 Március 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Március 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 20)

*Szép estét kívánok*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 20)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 26)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2011 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 29)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Március 29)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 31)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Március 31)

Nagyon szép, mosolygós, örömteli tavaszt kívánok minden Virágoskert Látogatónak!


----------



## gipsi queen (2011 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2011 Április 1)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 2)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 11)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 16)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 16)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 16)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 16)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2011 Április 20)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Április 24)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 30)

*Boldog Anyák napját kívánok Mindenkinek! *


----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 30)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Április 30)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 6)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Május 7)

Tavasz - rügyek - virágok


----------



## irmus (2011 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 10)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 12)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 12)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## memi59 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 12)

*Gyönyörű májust kívánok minden látogatónak.*

kisskisskiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 12)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 14)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 14)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 14)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 14)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Május 14)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 14)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 14)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 16)

*Szép napot kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Május 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2011 Május 24)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 24)




----------



## irmus (2011 Május 24)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Május 25)

*Útszéli virágok*

Jártomban-keltemben virágokra leltem


----------



## irmus (2011 Június 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 3)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*

kisskisskiss.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 3)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 4)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 8)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Jéééé...  A közepe olyan, mint egy ember arc


 
Igen!  A becsületes neve: Dracula orchidea
Orchideát tartani, nevelni nem egyszerű dolog; a Draculákra mindez még inkább igaz. A különleges növény a dél-amerikai hűvös, nedves köderdők mélyén él, ahol a nappali hőmérséklet ritkán emelkedik 20 °C fok fölé, a levegő páratartalma a nap nagy részében eléri a 90%-ot. Megfelelő tartásukhoz tehát itt, Európában is hasonló körülményeket kell teremteni: üvegházban kell nevelni őket, amelyet nyáron hűteni, télen pedig fűteni kell.


----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 10)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)




----------



## irmus (2011 Június 12)

*Áldott, szép Pünkösdöt kívánok nagyon sok szeretettel*


----------



## Endorphin (2011 Június 12)

az idei virágaink gyönyörűek lettek, kell még vegyünk cserepeket és szétültessük őket. Nem hittem volna ennyire és ilyen rövid idő alatt kifejlődnek.


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)

A virág neve; Sinningia - a Gloxinia is ebbe a csoportba tartozik.


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)

*Gloxinia*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)

Még ilyen glixit kell beszereznem.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 15)

*Szép napot kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 15)

*Verbena*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 18)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*

kiss





​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 18)

​


----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 22)

*Szép nyári napokat kívánok Mindenkinek! *


----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 22)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 22)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 22)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)

*Szép napot kívánok minden virág kedvelőnek.*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Június 23)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 27)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 27)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Június 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 6)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Július 9)

Boldog nyaralást kívánok Mindenkinek! ))


----------



## Macogo (2011 Július 9)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Július 9)




----------



## Macogo (2011 Július 9)




----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Saját növények, saját felvételek. Nem profi képek, sorry.


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Rózsák


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)




----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Levendula


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Liliomok


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)

Napraforgók


----------



## Gecko-girl (2011 Július 16)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 17)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Július 18)

Sziasztok Lányok 
Annyi csodaszép virágot raktatok ki, hogy csak fel-felszisszentem egyik-másiknál  
Legyen továbbra is szép nyaratok és a szép virágfotókból még-még-még-még  kisskiss


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 26)

*Rózsák*

Szép napot és viharmentes hetet kívánok.kiss.






​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Július 31)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 6)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 7)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 11)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Állatkerti séta - növények


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Szeptember 2)

​


----------



## irmus (2011 Szeptember 18)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Szervusztok lányokkiss.Hetek óta nem tudok a főoldaltól tovább jutni.Most hajnali 4-kor sikerül.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Szeptember 28)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 Szeptember 28)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Október 6)

*Szép estét kívánok*

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Október 11)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Október 11)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Október 20)

Sziasztok Lányok 
Annyi sok gyönyörűséget tettetek közkinccsé, hogy nem győztem nyomogatni a köszönöm gombot  Még választani sem lehetnek közülük, mert mind csodaszép  Köszönet érte kiss
Azért én sem tétlenkedtem, most megosztom Veletek 
További minden jót kivánok kiss


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Október 20)

Az utolsó kép a természet csodája - október 1-jén virágzó vadgesztenyeág


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 2)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 2)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 17)

*Szép estét kívánok*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 19)

:d


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 21)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 November 21)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 December 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 December 3)




----------



## cicus12 (2011 December 25)

*Szép estét kívánok*

és Boldog Karácsont minden látogatónakkisskisskiss




​


----------



## cicus12 (2011 December 25)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Január 10)

*Szép napot.*

Wistéria.




​


----------



## cicus12 (2012 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Január 21)

*Szép hétvégét és jó pihenést kívánok.*


----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 1)

kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2012 Február 10)

​


----------



## Macogo (2012 Február 11)

*Szervusztok!*

Rég nem jártam erre! :-( Szeretettel üdvözlök Mindenkit! kiss


----------



## dor2000 (2012 Február 18)

*Kedvenceim*

Két kedvenc virágom tavaly nyáron.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)

sok szép virág elfér a cipellőkben is...


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2012 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Megabi (2012 Október 15)

az én kertem...


----------



## Macogo (2012 Október 27)

*Szeretettel köszöntök Mindenkit!*

Régen jártam erre és sok változást tapasztaltam... Jártok erre még kedves Virágkedvelők? kiss Megérkezett az őszi eső is!


----------



## czanitka3 (2013 Április 21)

ötletes


----------



## Mester126Mari (2013 Május 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2013 Május 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2013 Május 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2013 Május 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2013 Május 1)




----------



## casey02 (2013 Május 5)




----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 26)

Virágok 2. - Háttérképek​​


​218 Mb. - 152 jpg. - 1600x1200, 1920x1440, 4608x3072​​Jelszó: *1pupu*​

```
http://data.hu/get/6245819/Vrgk2.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/6245820/Vrgk2.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/6245814/Vrgk2.part3.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 28)

Virágok 3.​​

​606 Mb. - 358 jpg. - 1920x1440, 1970 x 1311, 4500 x 3000​​Jelszó: **1pupu**​

```
http://data.hu/get/6376410/Vrk3.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/6376409/Vrk3.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/6376412/Vrk3.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/6376428/Vrk3.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/6376427/Vrk3.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/6376430/Vrk3.part6.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Július 5)

Virágok 4. - Háttérképek​​

​500 Mb. - 348 jpg. - 1920x1440, 1970 x 1311, 4752 x 3168​​Jelszó: **pupu**​

```
http://data.hu/get/6600637/Virk4.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/6600639/Virk4.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/6600638/Virk4.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/6600641/Virk4.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/6600642/Virk4.part5.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Július 17)

Virágok 5. - Háttérképek 






852 Mb. - 671 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2048x1536, 3500x2325​
Jelszó: **pupu**​

```
http://data.hu/get/6748773/Virk5.part01.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748771/Virk5.part02.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748772/Virk5.part03.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748778/Virk5.part04.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748781/Virk5.part05.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748779/Virk5.part06.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748794/Virk5.part07.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748795/Virk5.part08.rar
http://data.hu/get/6748790/Virk5.part09.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Augusztus 30)

Virágok 6.






249 Mb. - 218 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2048x1536, 3500x2325​
Jelszó: **pupu**

```
http://data.hu/get/6886176/Vrgk6.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/6886178/Vrgk6.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/6886173/Vrgk6.part3.rar
```


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Október 13)

Virágok 7. - Háttérképek 






249 Mb. - 218 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2048x1536, 3500x2325

Jelszó: **pupu**​

```
http://data.hu/get/7023814/Vig7.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/7023817/Vig7.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/7023819/Vig7.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/7023815/Vig7.part4.rar
```
​


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 December 21)

Virágok 8.






429 Mb. - 329 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2592x1944, 4256x2837

Jelszó: **pupu**​

```
http://data.hu/get/7232249/Vrk8.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/7232236/Vrk8.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/7232250/Vrk8.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/7232252/Vrk8.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/7232253/Vrk8.part5.rar
```


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2014 Január 8)

Húúúúúú, de rég jártam erre  Macogó, cicus, irmus megvagytok még?
Azért hoztam egy kis néznivalót is a tavalyi év terméséből


----------



## Oriana (2014 Március 29)

"Tavasszal mindig arra gondolok, hogy a fűszálak milyen boldogok:
újjászületnek, és a bogarak, azok is mindig újra zsonganak,
a madárdal is mindig ugyanaz, újjáteremti őket a tavasz."
_(Várnai Zseni)_




 

 





 


_(Saját fotóim)_


----------



## Oriana (2014 Július 3)




----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

Narancsfa virága


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

Tulipánom #1


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

Tulipánom #2


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 6)

Tulipánom #3


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Tulipánom #4


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Tulipánom #5


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Tulipánom #6


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Díszhagyma


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Orchidea


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Krókusz


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Japán díszcseresznye


----------



## Killerwatt (2014 Július 8)

Hibiszkusz


----------



## Fandi74 (2014 Július 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 1226059 Csatolás megtekintése 1226059 Csatolás megtekintése 1226060 Csatolás megtekintése 1226061 Csatolás megtekintése 1226062


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2014 Július 18)

Tavaszi válogatás


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 19)

- 1/125
- f14
- ISO 200


----------



## Oriana (2014 Július 20)




----------



## tailorpupu (2014 Július 20)

Virágok 12.







589 Mb. - 473 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2560x1600

Jelszó: 1pupu+

```
http://data.hu/get/7885811/Vk12f.part1.rar
http://data.hu/get/7885809/Vk12f.part2.rar
http://data.hu/get/7885810/Vk12f.part3.rar
http://data.hu/get/7885816/Vk12f.part4.rar
http://data.hu/get/7885815/Vk12f.part5.rar
http://data.hu/get/7885812/Vk12f.part6.rar
```
​


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 22)

Mai séta "eredménye":

*Canon Powershot S410 - 4 MegaPixel *
---------------------------------------------------
- *IMG_324*
- 1/400s
- f/7.1
- ISO 200
- WB: Sunny

- *IMG_325*
- 1/1000s
- f/7.1
- ISO 200
- WB: Sunny

- *IMG_327*
- 1/1000s
- f/7.1
- ISO 200
- WB: Sunny


----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Augusztus 15)

Két virág beszélget:

Az egyik kérdezi: _Szeretsz...?_
A másik válaszol: _Szeretlek...!_
Az egyik mondja: "_*Akkor szóljunk a méhecskének..."*_


----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Qutyi (2014 Augusztus 26)




----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)




----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 29)




----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 11)

Egyik kedvencem...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 11)

És még egy...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

Hmmm...érzem a tubarózsa illatát...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

És újra egy kedvenc...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

Qutyi írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1246128


Ez már-már aktuális.


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

Csendélet


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 19)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 19)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 29)

- ezzzz a csúúúcvsccs!


----------



## naprafor (2015 Június 27)




----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)

egy saját shot ...feljavítva...


----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)




----------



## Horkanto (2015 December 16)

Teddy's Garden, Massachusetts


----------



## tailorpupu (2016 December 29)

Virágok 16.







1.54 Gb. - 1008 jpg. - 1920x1200, 2560x1600, 5616x3509

Jelszó: 1pupu+​

```
http://data.hu/get/10122090/Vok16.part01.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122078/Vok16.part02.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122081/Vok16.part03.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122083/Vok16.part04.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122085/Vok16.part05.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122080/Vok16.part06.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122076/Vok16.part07.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122082/Vok16.part08.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122086/Vok16.part09.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122089/Vok16.part10.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122079/Vok16.part11.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122088/Vok16.part12.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122077/Vok16.part13.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122087/Vok16.part14.rar
http://data.hu/get/10122084/Vok16.part15.rar
```


----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## KKrisz09 (2018 December 14)




----------



## mechi (2018 December 16)

Gyönyörűen indult a reggel. (Budapest,2018.12.16)


----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Dreameli9 (2019 Január 2)




----------



## kukta (2019 Március 10)

Tudja e valaki hogy hivják ezt a tavaszi alacsony halványkék virágot?


----------

